
Why Is Google Translate Spitting Out Sinister Religious Prophecies? - kevlar1818
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/j5npeg/why-is-google-translate-spitting-out-sinister-religious-prophecies
======
kevbin
"лове"* -->

    
    
      Lovable Love as early as possible
      Love as early as possible
      Lovable Love as early as possible
      Love as early as possible
      Loving Love Loving Love Loving Love Loving Love
      no preference one-to-one-to-no-first-time
      jobseeker ascending
      Company name ascending
      First name descending
      Last login Ascending
      Descending Ascending
      Descending Ascending
      Descending Ascending
      Lovable Love as early as possible
      Love as early as possible
      Loving for love as a lover as a lover
      no preference one-to-one-to-no-first-time
      jobseeker ascending
      Company name ascending
      First name descending
      Last login Ascending
      Descending Ascending
      Descending Ascending
      Descending Ascending
      Descending Ascending 
      Lovable Love as early as possible
      Love as early as possible
      Loving for love as a lover as a lover
      unborn love as good as new or oldest
      first name or last name: Lovable Love
      e-mail to the real estate model
      as % of person read in author's name
      spain number of years more than 1 year
      old Lovable Love as early as possible
      Love as early as possible
      Loving Love as a Lovable.
      Lovable Love as early as possible.

------
ohiovr
The bible is one of the most completely translated texts in the world. If the
biggest hammer of text you have is the bible, then maybe it sees everything it
doesn't understand as a nail. What google should do is admit there is no
confidence in the user input. But that's just me. I don't work in this area of
engineering.

